# Gig Jobs That Don't Require DMV Report Checks



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

Are they out there? I'm looking for a gig job similar to Uber and Lyft, but one that doesn't involve driving, and, more importantly, one that doesn't require a DMV report check.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Pretty sure the Cartels don't ask for DMV reports
I hear the money is pretty good and all you have to do is transport packages

deactivation can be a bit rough though ...


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

What about TaskRabbit? Do they require one?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

pateacher1326 said:


> Are they out there? I'm looking for a gig job similar to Uber and Lyft, but one that doesn't involve driving, and, more importantly, one that doesn't require a DMV report check.


Attendant at multi level parking garage.
Hand out tickets.
Take money.


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm talking one where you pick your own hours.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

So you can’t pass a background check and only want to work where you can pick your own hours. That’s a great start for a resume!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

pateacher1326 said:


> I'm talking one where you pick your own hours.


Learn to read Tarot Cards in the Street !

I have already " Seen What is in the Cards" for Uber & Lyft . . .


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

I’m being serious. Can anyone help me?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

pateacher1326 said:


> Are they out there? I'm looking for a gig job similar to Uber and Lyft, but one that doesn't involve driving, and, more importantly, one that doesn't require a DMV report check.


Get a pilot's license, you can fly people like you drive, the down side is you'll only do it once lol.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Panhandler, burglar, mugger, shoplifter, pickpocket.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

pateacher1326 said:


> I'm being serious. Can anyone help me?


Barnacle Blaster

Dive under ships to scrape barnacles off Hull
https://www.deepsouthdivers.org/


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Panhandler, burglar, mugger, shoplifter, pickpocket.


Shhhh, you're giving me more competition lol


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

What’s in your DMV report? Please share!


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

Here’s what happened. 18 months ago a lady hit me intentionally with the hopes of getting a claim on her already damaged vehicle. I was not listed at fault, and she was subsequently arrested and convicted of insurance fraud, but, of course, nobody who checks your DMV report cares. Flash forward to two weeks ago. I was stopped for five minutes at a stop sign where the cross traffic was non stop. A lady took pity on me and signaled for me to go. At that moment, a car in the other lane, who was speeding, swerved (despite me not actually being in his way), went across three lanes, and hit a police car on the side of the road. Not only am I considered in the accident despite not having made contact with the car, but I was issued a citation that I failed to obey a stop sign. I’m worried this episode will leave not one, but two marks on my DMV report.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

pateacher1326 said:


> I'm worried this episode will leave not one, but two marks on my DMV report.


"_I'm Worried"_

*You need a Traffic Lawyer to clean this up.
Google "traffic lawyer" in ur area.
Start with a consultation ?*

Shit happens, Stop ? Hiding under ur bed
and get moving to resolve this,
It ain't that bad

Smile ‼
you're Not the first reckless,
with total disregard
vehicle operator 
to instigate another motorist's
Collision with 
& damage to 
a Law Enforcement vehicle ?


----------



## atthehop (Jul 24, 2015)

3 Card Monte is a good money maker, stand outside the Port Authority Bus Station and set up shop. So many out of towners to choose from.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

pateacher1326 said:


> Here's what happened. 18 months ago a lady hit me intentionally with the hopes of getting a claim on her already damaged vehicle. I was not listed at fault, and she was subsequently arrested and convicted of insurance fraud, but, of course, nobody who checks your DMV report cares. Flash forward to two weeks ago. I was stopped for five minutes at a stop sign where the cross traffic was non stop. A lady took pity on me and signaled for me to go. At that moment, a car in the other lane, who was speeding, swerved (despite me not actually being in his way), went across three lanes, and hit a police car on the side of the road. Not only am I considered in the accident despite not having made contact with the car, but I was issued a citation that I failed to obey a stop sign. I'm worried this episode will leave not one, but two marks on my DMV report.


I understand the worry. I don't blame you. Maybe look up traffic offense expungement for your state. If you don't live in the state of NJ, you might be able to get it expunged. It may cost you but it will be worth it if it turns out you can. I think NJ is the only state or one of the few states where one can't do that for traffic offenses.

UPDATE: Pennsylvania does not allow expungement for traffic offenses.


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

I live in Pennsylvania. The incident was in the densely populated Montgomery County. I’m just wondering whether this will leave one mark on my DMV report or two.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

pateacher1326 said:


> I live in Pennsylvania. The incident was in the densely populated Montgomery County. I'm just wondering whether this will leave one mark on my DMV report or two.


I just did a quick search for expungement in Pennsylvania. It looks like they don't allow it for traffic offenses. I hate to say that.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

pateacher1326 said:


> I'm talking one where you pick your own hours.


SHIPT may be your solution. Don't feed into the snarky comments. I posted about Shipt earlier in this thread.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

pateacher1326 said:


> Here's what happened. 18 months ago a lady hit me intentionally with the hopes of getting a claim on her already damaged vehicle. I was not listed at fault, and she was subsequently arrested and convicted of insurance fraud, but, of course, nobody who checks your DMV report cares. Flash forward to two weeks ago. I was stopped for five minutes at a stop sign where the cross traffic was non stop. A lady took pity on me and signaled for me to go. At that moment, a car in the other lane, who was speeding, swerved (despite me not actually being in his way), went across three lanes, and hit a police car on the side of the road. Not only am I considered in the accident despite not having made contact with the car, but I was issued a citation that I failed to obey a stop sign. I'm worried this episode will leave not one, but two marks on my DMV report.


It will leave 2 marks on your DMV, I would advise that you fight the second in court.


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

I’ll be fighting it for sure. The insurance company is in the process of printing a detailed statement why I am not at fault.


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

Get an attorney. Don't go to court by yourself


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Seamus said:


> So you can't pass a background check and only want to work where you can pick your own hours. That's a great start for a resume!


Sorry that job is taken by Donald J. Trump aka President.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

pateacher1326 said:


> Here's what happened. 18 months ago a lady hit me intentionally with the hopes of getting a claim on her already damaged vehicle. I was not listed at fault, and she was subsequently arrested and convicted of insurance fraud, but, of course, nobody who checks your DMV report cares. Flash forward to two weeks ago. I was stopped for five minutes at a stop sign where the cross traffic was non stop. A lady took pity on me and signaled for me to go. At that moment, a car in the other lane, who was speeding, swerved (despite me not actually being in his way), went across three lanes, and hit a police car on the side of the road. Not only am I considered in the accident despite not having made contact with the car, but I was issued a citation that I failed to obey a stop sign. I'm worried this episode will leave not one, but two marks on my DMV report.


You absolutely need to get an attorney that deals with traffic law. This is what they do. If you don't have an attorney, then you could possibly be railroaded into something that you are not guilty of. I would not play games with this one. Your insurance company indicating that you are not at fault will be your salvation. But that needs to get into the official records so that your incident will be recorded as not at fault or dismissed.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

pateacher1326 said:


> Here's what happened. 18 months ago a lady hit me intentionally with the hopes of getting a claim on her already damaged vehicle. I was not listed at fault, and she was subsequently arrested and convicted of insurance fraud, but, of course, nobody who checks your DMV report cares. Flash forward to two weeks ago. I was stopped for five minutes at a stop sign where the cross traffic was non stop. A lady took pity on me and signaled for me to go. At that moment, a car in the other lane, who was speeding, swerved (despite me not actually being in his way), went across three lanes, and hit a police car on the side of the road. Not only am I considered in the accident despite not having made contact with the car, but I was issued a citation that I failed to obey a stop sign. I'm worried this episode will leave not one, but two marks on my DMV report.


Hire a lawyer

Today.


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

Where did you hear it would leave two marks? Did it happen to you?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Lawyer.


----------



## LuxCarSpy (Jan 25, 2019)

*Hey, you are preaching to the wrong choir here.... I know some lawyers that can get you out of just about anything -










CALL THEM *☎


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Barnacle Blaster
> 
> Dive under ships to scrape barnacles off Hull
> https://www.deepsouthdivers.org/


The Judge has submitted your responses to OP's to the Jury and they have decided:
OMG, one of your responses today was actually funny, even the Judge laughed out loud.
However, 99.87 percent of your posts are not funny, your sarcasm does not hit the mark, and the only time you are informative is when you post newspaper articles. 
Three of the JURORS are under the opinion that you no longer drive.
The Jury has stated, and the Judge concurs, STFU and go away.


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

when this mess is cleared up a lil, sign up for uber eats with a different email address, they are more leinient. Also, postmates is more lienient than other apps. 
(i have 3 minor tickets so I was deactivated from uber/lyft, but still work for instacart, postmates, and uber eats)


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

Update: I called the courthouse clerk. She said they have a fair judge who, even if I’m convicted, will reduce the sentence so I won’t have it on my DMV. She said I don’t really need a lawyer, but I don’t know.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

pateacher1326 said:


> Update: I called the courthouse clerk. She said they have a fair judge who, even if I'm convicted, will reduce the sentence so I won't have it on my DMV. She said I don't really need a lawyer, but I don't know.


Traffic attorneys are not as expensive as you might think. This could probably be handled for $500 or so. Find an attorney that handles hundreds (or thousands) of tickets a year. Someplace like The Ticket Clinic or a high volume firm.


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. Also, do places like Postmates and Door Dash run background checks on you every year, or is it just Uber and Lyft who do that?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

pateacher1326 said:


> courthouse clerk said they have a fair judge who, even if I'm convicted, will reduce the sentence and I don't need a lawyer


That's what the "courthouse clerk" told Jamal ✔


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

I don’t know who Jamal is.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

pateacher1326 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Also, do places like Postmates and Door Dash run background checks on you every year, or is it just Uber and Lyft who do that?


Any position you drive for will do annual DMV checks. Just register with all in your area, like Grubhub, Postmares, Doordash, Skip The Dishes, Amazon Flex and Shipt. See if you pass their background checks.



LuxCarSpy said:


> *Hey, you are preaching to the wrong choir here.... I know some lawyers that can get you out of just about anything -
> 
> View attachment 372689
> 
> ...


Your post had me laughing so hard.


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

Anything that only checks it once?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

It's still a little early for this and it only lasts about a month but Christmas tree lots.

My nephew has worked at one the last couple years. He made a couple hundred bux a day just in tips.

Around here they usually open the day after Thanksgiving.


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

I got word that Doordash considers an accident and citation occurring at the same time one incident. Is that true with anyone else?


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

Well, for an update: the violation was reduced to a failure to carry license, which is a nonmoving violation and will not show up on my DMV report. I’m saved! After five months of hell, I’m finally in the clear.


----------

